# Interest group forums > Electrical Contracting Industry Forum > Electrical Load Shedding Forum >  new load shedding shedule

## murdock

anyone else seen the email with the times and areas which will be affected...or is it just another email doing its rounds.

----------


## Faan

No, if you got it where did it come from?

Copy it onto the forum so we can have a look.

Thanks
Faan

----------


## Dave A

My admin staff were abuzz about a load shedding schedule email recently. I didn\t get a copy though.

Every now and then I've seen a notice of changes to the load shedding schedule in Durban. But it seems it hasn't been needed. Every time I've had a power outage I check the poweralert website and it has showed KZN as being in the green zone.

Maybe a clerk somewhere is earning his salary rotating a schedule for an event we don't seem to have had arrive lately.

----------

